# GTA Shopping



## Fishnut80 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi Everyone. I'm heading to your area for a 4 day trip at the end of the week. Has anyone noticed what shops have some interesting species? I guess I'll be more specific in my interests:

Rare livebearers, freshwater inverts, rainbowfish, fancy plecos, not-so-common cory cats and any other species of fish that I can keep in a tank without a heater.

I should also mention that I'm particularly on the hunt for some plakat bettas...2 or 3. If they're red dragons, all the better!!


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I was out and around last week and saw some gorgeous plakats...and if I'm not mistaken, Cam may have said they were getting more soon?

Cam's Aquatic Services (Fish Store)
1133 Dundas street East
Mississauga Ontario
L4Y 2C3 Canada
[email protected]

Cam Tu
Operation Manager/ Owner
647-388-5291



Fishnut80 said:


> Hi Everyone. I'm heading to your area for a 4 day trip at the end of the week. Has anyone noticed what shops have some interesting species? I guess I'll be more specific in my interests:
> 
> Rare livebearers, freshwater inverts, rainbowfish, fancy plecos, not-so-common cory cats and any other species of fish that I can keep in a tank without a heater.
> 
> I should also mention that I'm particularly on the hunt for some plakat bettas...2 or 3. If they're red dragons, all the better!!


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27030

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27098

both members have great fish for sale


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Can't say enough: the menagerie.

http://www.menageriepetshop.com/


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

In terms of fancy plecos, there are very few fancy plecos that should be kept in non-heated tanks (assuming you keep the tanks in roomtemp). Most need warmer waters and are not cold water.


----------



## 8nappy (Apr 14, 2011)

Fishnut80 said:


> Hi Everyone. I'm heading to your area for a 4 day trip at the end of the week. Has anyone noticed what shops have some interesting species? I guess I'll be more specific in my interests:
> 
> Rare livebearers, freshwater inverts, rainbowfish, fancy plecos, not-so-common cory cats and any other species of fish that I can keep in a tank without a heater.
> 
> I should also mention that I'm particularly on the hunt for some plakat bettas...2 or 3. If they're red dragons, all the better!!


hi i breed dragons ill have around 10 ready by next month they're growing out $10 each


----------



## CoryKat (Apr 8, 2011)

Cypher said:


> Can't say enough: the menagerie.
> 
> http://www.menageriepetshop.com/


+1 on Menagerie plus they're good peeps.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Cypher said:


> Can't say enough: the menagerie.
> 
> http://www.menageriepetshop.com/


Yar, best freshwater selection hands down. Plus the best fishroom manager in Canada, to my knowledge anyway


----------



## Fishnut80 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I'll make the trip over there at some point on the weekend. 

I do keep a couple of heated tanks, but the rest are non-heated!


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Fishnut80 said:


> I do keep a couple of heated tanks, but the rest are non-heated!


In that case, for stores that sells plecos. Check you Luckys in the East side of Toronto, they usually have a decent supply.


----------



## fishopolis (Sep 23, 2010)

also saw some nice size gold nuggets, mangos (L-47) and sultans (L-264) at aquatic kingdom a couple days ago..


----------

